# seeking a store



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hello,

First of all, I hope it is ok to ask about store names in here. If not please delete the post and excuse me.

So, I live in North York, willowdale Toronto and I would like to know if there are any nice pet stores specialiazing or at least dealing with fish and equipment.

Thank you


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

google Big Al's. not my favorite stores as they arent as dedicated to the fish, BUT they still have great selection normally.


----------



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

nice, and it is pretty close. I will be visiting it soon


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

are you fresh water or salt?


----------



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

I have only dealt with fresh water fish until now but I am thinking of changing


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Vangelis21 said:


> I have only dealt with fresh water fish until now but I am thinking of changing


Well, that changes things. Big als in your area is probably not the best place to learn marine aquariums. I would take some time during the day to visit one of the many (or all) saltwater specialty stores. Sea U marine, Aquatic Kingdom, to name a couple. They can help pick a tank, and appropriate equipment. But dont shop just one store. Many different methods, and ideas in the marine hobby.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

If you want to change to marine, good place to start is to joint MAST.

http://mastcanada.org/


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

notclear said:


> If you want to change to marine, good place to start is to joint MAST.
> 
> http://mastcanada.org/


 Completely agree!

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I cant comment on Salty stores, but I find it useful when I need info is to do some research first. Once I have a decent understanding of the topic, and develop specific questions, then I would go into a store to ask about it. you get more out of the conversation.


----------



## MattyB (Dec 8, 2010)

Hitch said:


> I cant comment on Salty stores, but I find it useful when I need info is to do some research first. Once I have a decent understanding of the topic, and develop specific questions, then I would go into a store to ask about it. you get more out of the conversation.


And be sure to go to a couple different stores and ask the same questions. Sometimes you can even ask the same questions to different people at the same store.

Also, ensure your questions are not leading in nature. Someone who does not have all the answers will jump on going in the same direction as your current thinking.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

J_T said:


> Well, that changes things. Big als in your area is probably not the best place to learn marine aquariums. I would take some time during the day to visit one of the many (or all) saltwater specialty stores. Sea U marine, Aquatic Kingdom, to name a couple. They can help pick a tank, and appropriate equipment. But dont shop just one store. Many different methods, and ideas in the marine hobby.
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


are you serious? they will sell him 10" Naso tang, knowing that he has 10G tank 

Big Al on Steeles actually very good for SW beginners, but they will screw you anyway.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

